# [email protected][email protected]&&*



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been knocking everything over in the GH today, and snapped off a seed capsule on a micranthum I bred just less than a month ago.

Has anyone successfully greencapped micranthum at 30 days post pollination?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2008)

son of a....

it's been that kind of day around here too....


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> son of a....
> 
> it's been that kind of day around here too....



And it was only 7:56 am when you posted.

Sorry Rick, can't help you with regards to the micranthum but I feel your pain. I'm going to have to repot my Mex. this morning and I am afraid a lot of chopping off of growths is going to occur.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> And it was only 7:56 am when you posted.



That's weird, I put it in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> son of a....
> 
> it's been that kind of day around here too....



Sorry Rick, I was talking to this guy...


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2008)

Rick, I think your pods in the bin. My notes say the pod is right from 
7 months onwards so 30 days would be out.
If it makes you feel any better, I crossed 2 very dark plum Phalaenopsis for a friend of mine earlier this year, the pods WAS coming along very nicely, absolutely huge actually until he decided to have a cleanup and cut off any spikes that had no flowers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2008)

yup. sorry to hijack yer thread...
it's been like this for a couple of days out this way, though...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 6, 2008)

I know how you feel Rick, I'm been there.

Ramon


----------



## John M (Jul 6, 2008)

Major bummer about the micranthum seed capsule. I don't think that 30 days is anywhere near long enough though. The only way to know for sure is to try. We might all learn something.


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2008)

I sent in a paph capsule to Troy, that I knocked off accidentally. It had probably been on the plant 3-4 weeks. For grins, I was hoping there'd be some viable seed...and there was. But, from the sample percentage there'd only be 1 to 2 plants that would come out of it. If the cross had been a very important one, it would have been worth flasking. I chose to chuck it since it wasn't irreplaceable.

If you want, you can send it to Troy-I believe he charges a nominal assay fee and at least you'll know for sure.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

Candace said:


> I sent in a paph capsule to Troy, that I knocked off accidentally. It had probably been on the plant 3-4 weeks. For grins, I was hoping there'd be some viable seed...and there was. But, from the sample percentage there'd only be 1 to 2 plants that would come out of it. If the cross had been a very important one, it would have been worth flasking. I chose to chuck it since it wasn't irreplaceable.
> 
> If you want, you can send it to Troy-I believe he charges a nominal assay fee and at least you'll know for sure.



I've got an email into Troy for his opinion too. Since it's a species, he'll assay and flask for free if he thinks its worth it. 

I have the microscopic capacity at work to assay it too, but I wouldn't expect the seed volume to be high enough to waste much on a slide and still have some to plate out. Also I wouldn't want to open the capsule in TN and then send it on (contaminated) to Troy for flasking.


----------

